# Specials > Testing Ground >  Help, Pictures on the Org

## chamb

Help, 

an anyone help I dont know how to get a picture on to a thread.

Any Help welcome!!

----------


## NickInTheNorth

> Help, 
> 
> an anyone help I dont know how to get a picture on to a thread.
> 
> Any Help welcome!!


http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=11190

----------


## Buttercup

> Help, 
> 
> an anyone help I dont know how to get a picture on to a thread.
> 
> Any Help welcome!!


I have had this on my computer since it was posted (approx 2006) but can't remember who gave the info (sorry). It's easy to follow and it worked for a simpleton like me.  :: 

*For those who are a bit unsure how* *to* *post* *photos.
Register with photobucket.com
You can then upload photos of your choice.
In your photo album under each photo there are three links:-
Url
Tag
Img

Copy the Img link. Go back to message board and paste the link in your reply, this automatically downloads photo without have to follow the link.

Also, for large photos, I have found that before uploading them into photobucket, resize them first. Open photo you wish to upload. Right click, then open with microsoft photo* *editor. In photo* *editor go* *to** image, then resize. When the resize box appears I always resize the pixels rather than measurements. I find that resizing a* *photo* *to 1000 pixels is just the right size for the photo* *to be uploaded onto photobucket. Then when it appears on the message board the photo* *isn't too big.*

----------


## chamb

Hi, 

thanks for the replies, I used Nick in the Norths advice and it worked perfect, thankyou

----------


## Anji

If this doesn't work, I think I'll just give up!

----------


## Anji

Okay, that's it.  I've spent so much time trying to do this that it has just about cost me my sanity.
I officially give up!

----------


## Anji



----------


## Anji

Hooray!  At last!
I know I said I'd given up but I thought I'd have just one more try.
I hate to be beaten by anything.

----------


## plasticjock

> Hooray!  At last!
> I know I said I'd given up but I thought I'd have just one more try.
> I hate to be beaten by anything.



Ohhhhh.....so close!

----------


## Anji

What happened?
Have I finally cracked?
The photo was there last night!
Honest!

----------


## Anji



----------


## Anji

Is there anyone out there who can keep a 24 hour watch on the above photo to stop it disappearing again, please?

----------


## plasticjock

> Is there anyone out there who can keep a 24 hour watch on the above photo to stop it disappearing again, please?


Damn!!
I just got here and the bird had flown...sorry!
You're almost there................

----------


## Moira

plasticjock, it took me a minute to work that one out.  It's late...... :Grin:

----------


## Ricco

> Damn!!
> I just got here and the bird had flown...sorry!
> You're almost there................


Do I detect some Photoshop brushwork here?  :Wink:   PS What's the wee orange thingey in the wall?

----------


## plasticjock

> Do I detect some Photoshop brushwork here?   PS What's the wee orange thingey in the wall?


Photostudio.....and that thingey holding up the dyke looks like a butt-plug to me, but it couldn't be....could it?........nahhh!

----------


## Anji

> Photostudio.....and that thingey holding up the dyke looks like a butt-plug to me, but it couldn't be....could it?........nahhh!


 Nahh!  It's the sprinkler bit off a hose.  It was there when I moved in and I haven't got round to moving it yet.
More to the point, why did you frighten my bird away?

----------


## plasticjock

> ..............more to the point, why did you frighten my bird away?


Honest guv, it was gone when I got there!

----------


## ANNIE

http://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000058.jpg

----------


## ANNIE



----------


## ANNIE

http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000056e.jpg

----------


## scorrie

> http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000056e.jpg


As Mr Punch would say, "That's the way to do it":-

 

Annie, if you follow your link to imageshack you will see some options on the right side of the page. In the area entitled "Embed this image" you will see a heading "Forum", left click inside the box and it will turn blue. Right click and copy the link. Simply paste into your post and a long string starting and ending with URL will be pasted in. One you preview or submit, this turns into your image, as seen above.

----------


## AfternoonDelight



----------


## Amy-Winehouse

[/IMG]

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

2525252525

----------

